# Rudy K. Traction Engine



## eohdtech (Nov 11, 2013)

Ive been working on my Rudy K. Traction Engine lately, got the main chassis done, most of the engine machined and just a few parts to finish making. Im getting close to needing the gears and having trouble finding some, does anyone know where a guy could look? I thought about making a set at work on the waterjet, but cut time is very long.


----------



## Ed (Nov 12, 2013)

Nice job. What did you use for the wheels? I've been holding off building my Rudy trying to find material for the wheels.Ed


----------



## gbritnell (Nov 12, 2013)

Try Stock Drive Products for the gears. http://www.sdp-si.com/web/html/products.htm
gbritnell


----------



## eohdtech (Nov 14, 2013)

Ed, I just used standard pipe for the wheels, the rear ones are a little heave, but a nicer look in my opinion. 

gbritnell, I tryed emailing those guys about gears, but got no response. Ill have to try calling them yet.


----------



## J. Tranter (Nov 17, 2013)

Where can I find plans for this?


----------



## eohdtech (Nov 18, 2013)

I bought my plans off of eBay. I know Amazon has them also.


----------



## Ed (Nov 19, 2013)

Village Press has a book of plans and how to build the Rudy Traction Engine. I have the book and it's good. Ed


----------



## Ed (Nov 19, 2013)

Go to this site a lot of good info about the build. Ed

http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/f31/building-rudys-steam-tractor-3838/


----------



## Ed (Nov 19, 2013)

I can't wait to see how this build comes along.As soon as I can find some pipe i'll get started.It looks like there are a lot of good ideas coming.Did you use copper for the boiler? Ed


----------



## eohdtech (Nov 19, 2013)

Ive looked at that post a hundred times! Keeps me motivated to work on mine. Its a great thread.


----------

